# Which Pier?



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll be going down to Destin beach with my girlfriends family for the weekend of August 5-6. This will be the week before I move in for college. I usually fish Panama City and have really good luck on kinds when I go. Which pier near Destin will give me the best chance at hooking up with a king? I need to jack me a fish or two. I know Navarre is about a 50 minute drive and oskaloosa island pier being a lot closer. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

they all have their day okalosa has caught kings tarpon sailfish and all the regular smaller fish in the last week dont have a report for nivarre but they had been catching kings sails dolphin and a few tarpon dont know much about numbers


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

So there isn't a big difference between the two? Both are hit or miss on the Kings? Doesn't have to be a king, I just want something big on the end screaming drag.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

if you have the right gear the tarpon are running pretty good at navarre and okaloosa island and the kings are hit or miss at pretty much all the piers but big spanish bonita and blue fish have been running pretty god all around also.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

All I need for tarpon would be a floro leader or some swim baits. Bobos are always fun, and Spanish should be a Blast if they're near, thanks! I hope I atleast catch something when I come down


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Not a huge difference


----------

